# Maple Burl Hunter



## Nowski (Aug 4, 2015)

1095 steel and Maple Burl from @Mike1950 stabilized brown by your truly.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 4, 2015)

Very nice knife..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 4, 2015)

Another beauty Shannon ! Sweet looking handle

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 4, 2015)

Beautiful knife. Love the handle shape and overall shape of the knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 4, 2015)

Wow! Stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 4, 2015)

Fantastic! Love the shape of the whole knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2015)

I love it!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Aug 4, 2015)

Really nice! I like the copper pins. That fits the dark maple perfectly!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 4, 2015)

Another winner Shannon! I agree on the choice of copper with that wood. Fantastic knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice one Shannon!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 4, 2015)

Another winner! Great looking knife. 

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 4, 2015)

Very nice drop point!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 6, 2015)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks very useful. Liking the woods and the matching pins


----------



## Tclem (Aug 18, 2015)

Awesome. Man I'm getting hooked. Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Shannon that is one beautiful knife, every part of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

